# pkg_add and many dependencies



## Oberon (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all, 
I couldn't find proper topic for packages so I've put my post here (sory aboute that)

Problem is that I'm trying to install (pkg_add) eclipse to Freebsd7.1 

I've downloaded package from ftp and typed:
[font="Courier New"]prompt> pkg_add eclipse-3.4.1.tbz [/font]

and the result is: 

[font="Courier New"]pkg_add: could not find package dri2proto-1.99.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package xmlcharent-0.3_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package iso8879-1986_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-xml-4.5 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-xml-4.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-xml-4.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-5.0_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-4.5 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-4.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-4.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-4.2 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-4.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package docbook-1.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_5 !
pkg_add: could not find package e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.41.4_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package xcb-proto-1.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package jasper-1.900.1_7 !
pkg_add: could not find package libart_lgpl-2.3.20,1 !
pkg_add: could not find package libtasn1-1.8 !
pkg_add: could not find package libusb-0.1.12_4 !
pkg_add: could not find package libpthread-stubs-0.1 !
pkg_add: could not find package libxcb-1.1.93 !
pkg_add: could not find package xcb-util-0.3.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package startup-notification-0.9_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package libltdl-1.5.26 !
pkg_add: could not find package libdaemon-0.12 !
pkg_add: could not find package gdbm-1.8.3_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package samba-libsmbclient-3.0.34_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package fusefs-libs-2.7.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package py25-libxml2-2.7.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package popt-1.7_5 !
pkg_add: could not find package libexif-0.6.17 !
pkg_add: could not find package libgphoto2-2.4.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gnome-doc-utils-0.14.2 !
pkg_add: could not find package libsoup-2.24.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package avahi-app-0.6.24 !
pkg_add: could not find package ORBit2-2.14.16 !
pkg_add: could not find package libbonobo-2.24.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package libcddb-1.3.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package cdparanoia-3.9.8_8 !
pkg_add: could not find package libcdio-0.78.2_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package libglade2-2.6.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package libnotify-0.4.5 !
pkg_add: could not find package gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package gconf2-2.24.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package gnome-vfs-2.24.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package libgnome-2.24.1 !
pkg_add: could not find package libbonoboui-2.24.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package policykit-gnome-0.9.2 !
pkg_add: could not find package gnome-keyring-2.24.1_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package gnome-mount-0.8_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package gvfs-1.0.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package libgnomeui-2.24.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package firefox-2.0.0.20_2,1 ![/font]

My question is why there are so many dependencies ? what for is firefox (and other packages that seems to be redundant) when i want simply instal eclipse ?

Thanks for advice


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 24, 2009)

You can just use `# pkg_add -r [i]pkgname[/i]` to automatically fetch&install the package&dependencies.

You don't need to specify a version number, just use `# pkg_add -r eclipse`, get some coffee, and you're done!

See pkg_add(8) for more information.


----------



## Oberon (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes I've heard aboute -r option but proably it will install e.g "unwanted" dependecies and in case of Eclipse it downolading older version.... 

```
lrwxr-xr-x    1 110      1002           24 Sep 16  2008 eclipse.tbz -> ../All/eclipse-3.3.2.tbz
```

inspite of in ftp there is eclipse 3.4.1

I have also heard aboute -f (force) options but I'm not shure is it secure for eclipse (maybe some lib-dependencies are needed)


----------



## tem_dl (May 7, 2009)

try to think like you have car ( eclipse ) and you must buy petrol (dependencies) to start it


----------



## adamk (May 7, 2009)

The version of eclipse that was built for packages has those dependencies.  I can't tell you why each one is needed.  I doubt many people can. 

If you want a version of eclipse without those dependencies, you can build it from the ports tree and select what options you want to build with first.  You may be able to trim some of those dependencies from the list, but my guess you will still end up with most of them.

Adam


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

Oberon said:
			
		

> Yes I've heard aboute -r option but proably it will install e.g "unwanted" dependecies and in case of Eclipse it downolading older version....
> 
> ```
> lrwxr-xr-x    1 110      1002           24 Sep 16  2008 eclipse.tbz -> ../All/eclipse-3.3.2.tbz
> ...


Wherever you have your newer package from, set PACKAGESITE accordingly to make [cmd=pkg_add]-r[/cmd] download the right ones.


----------



## halplus (May 9, 2009)

Hi Oberon I recently hitted something similar. I was using an older release and required a newer software than the one provided by the ports for that release. Try removing all installed dependencies down to the root (you can check the file +CONTENTS inside the package, i have no idea if there is a command that can list dependencies recursively) and those that depend of those dependencies. That could be tedious work in the case of eclipse but you won't have to build it from sources. Then change PACKAGESITE to that one of the new release and then do pkg_add -r eclipse... and the same keeping that environment variable for other packages that needed to be deinstalled because they depended on dependencies you needed to replace. That would give you sort of hybrid system. Base from x release, some ports for x release and some ports for y release. It worked really great for me and nothing conflicted at all. However never tried that with eclipse. Given the fact that it depends on X, java and a load of other things could not work at all, so you are warned.


----------

